
Show HN: Timing attack to check presence of devtools - awalGarg
https://github.com/awalGarg/devtools-timing-attack
======
nautical
From timing attack point of view its nice . A more practical solution to check
if devtools is open might be checking

window.outerHeight - window.innerHeight

~~~
awalGarg
Thanks! Your trick won't work though when devtools are opened in docked mode
or during remote debugging :)

------
chatmasta
Very cool. I was able to generate a false positive by highlighting text and
moving my mouse erratically.

